# retriever training question



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

I recently received a started lab that is about 2 now and retrieves like a machine land and water. I just cant get him to bring the dummy to my feet whats the problem here? He will sit, stay and heel no problem. I just need some advice here. Thanks Guys.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

It sound like you are on the right track and that some or all the Basic OB is done. The question before you continue on fetch, and the most important Basic is the Here or Come command, as the dog must come infront of you and sit.. If this has been trained, with the heel then continnue to the next proccess of Commands and that is HOLD and Release,GIVE, I can go on and on.. but have attached this Web site and it is the same way I train in retrieving.

http://www.ducks.org/Hunting/RetrieverT ... artII.html

Dan


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfmanjack said:


> I recently received a started lab that is about 2 now and retrieves like a machine land and water. I just cant get him to bring the dummy to my feet whats the problem here? He will sit, stay and heel no problem. I just need some advice here. Thanks Guys.


You said you "recently received" the dog.....how long have you had him? It could be just a matter of him not knowing you well enough. Did he deliver directly to hand to the guy/gal who trained him before you got him? Before doing anything to "correct" the problem, you might just want to stop all retrieving for a couple of weeks and make him your buddy.....take him with you wherever you go, give him a lot of little treats by hand, etc. If he's still not delivering to hand after that, you can start working with him.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with the bonding issue!!! If not FF would take care of that problem!!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Get the dog FF'ed and this will not only take care of the current issue but it will build a foundation for advanced training with the dog.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

A good ff program is your best bet and remedy. He's still plenty young and pliable.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I also agree that crate training would be the way to go!!! I use dog blinds and with the crate command they go in and not out until commanded.SmartWorks Ob DVD by Evan Graham shows crate training.It also shows CC to crate.


----------

